

(Maybe) We asked for this - ccarter84
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/06/08/we-asked-for-this/?icid=tc__art
Schneier is classic: “Welcome to an Internet without privacy, and we’ve ended up here with hardly a fight.”<p>But the author also has an interesting ending.. &quot;When apathy is our defense we deserve what we get. But apathy breeds another kind of insecurity and makes us bigger targets still. We forget this at our peril.&quot;
======
venomsnake
We are far from powerless. Facebook - the only valuable thing there are the
contacts - they can be rebuild.

A new search engines can arise (we are long overdue anyway, time to reinvent
the search is nigh - google has been giving crappier and crappier results for
the past few years and is still the best out there)

There are a lot of devices that are still controlled by their owners. I have a
lot of non technical people asking about encryption and migration to linux
lately (pre scandals).

A lot of people have real IPs that allow them to receive incoming connections
and are not forced to ask for port forwarding and nat.

There is always ways to create distributed p2p encrypted global network. And
with opencompute there will always be enough free home hardware to back it up.

------
bifrost
We kinda did, we kept voting in anti-privacy and big-govt dirtbag bureaucrats.
Until they're gone, the government will rule all of us instead of the way it
should be -> we tell the govt what to do.

------
iSnow
I positively hate single-signons via FB or Twitter, but it is getting
increasingly hard to keep your profiles separate between different social
media sites.

And the social and job pressure is mounting - don't use Google Docs? Makes you
look old-fashioned or too stubborn. Don't like to share your calendar via
Google? People will get mad because you are obstructing their work flow.

So if you don't want to limit your social connections, you practically have to
throw your data to the street.

------
anony2013
Maybe others asked for it, I didn't. I don't use social media, I vote third-
party and always have, I believe in open source, I rarely watch tv or see
movies. I dont listen to the radio, I use P2P.

